# EDIT: I am 4 of 4 :) New vid of wild beasties



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

So here is a video of 3 of my 4 tanks. I didn't do one of the wild discus because they are angry at me!! Bad fish mom  I did a large water change on Wednesday and they looked TERRIBLE right afterwards. The next day they looked better, but were still not happy so I didn't do any waterchange on Thursday. Yesterday I did a 50% and again, angry fish. So this morning I checked the two filters and they were a MESS!! I only flushed them a couple of weeks ago and I've been feeding a lot less since I had been force feeding to get their size up. But it was a SWAMP in those things  YUCK. No wonder they weren't happy. You know - I am ALWAYS telling people: 'Watch your fish, they'll tell you what they need', and then I don't take my own advise 
Once they settle down, I'll do a video of them and will post just to show that they are in fact still alive despite my many attempts 

YouTube - P4090001

Here is the Chi with three females and one male albino krib. Waiting for a pair up. There's also a tiny tiger pleco and two orange Mexican drwarf crays.

Next is the free for all tank. The Osaka is always changing because I'm always getting bored! Right now it's a mainly angel tank, but it's being overrun with kribs who had to be moved recently. I also have baby crays from somewhere - I've seen a couple now! Lots and lots of plecos although they like to hide. Way too many bettas, but it seems to be working. A freaked out festivum who is terrified of Fluffy the goldfish! You'd be hard pressed to see it but in the tank is my absolutely FAVORITE fish - a nanochromis perilus. If I can get a supply of these, then this tank will be going through another makeover - I LOVE THEM 

Then the last tank is Fluffy. He's back!!! He was making too much mess in the Osaka so he went to visit with someone for awhile. He's back now in his own tank and is looking better every day. His attitude is coming back and he's his old active self! He does NOT like to have his picture taken - he's shy that way 

Thanks for watching 

Shelley


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tanks Shelley. Fluffy needs some friends.:lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Nice tanks Shelley. Fluffy needs some friends.:lol:


I agree! He got one today


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on ... you posted Fluffy by himself ... let's see his new tankmate.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

As soon as he's settled in - I promise!!! He's a cutie. All black, lionhead, with little pom poms on his face.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

See - they ARE all alive! Despite my bests attempts to kill them off last week, they are doing much better now. Remember - just because your water is clean and changed daily doesn't mean that your filter(s) can't get all gunked up - THEY CAN!!!! Listen to your fish 

There is a LOT of water current in the tank - the fish prefer it that way, unfortunately, it always looks dirty......stuff always floating around in the water. It keeps the fish active and like I said - they LOVE current.

YouTube - 006


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The wilds are looking great . Keep up the good work Shelly. I'm still waiting for my invitation to see you wild discus . Hint Hint lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are a timid, squeemish bunch, Dave. I don't let ANYONE in to see them anymore. Watching three of them died from heart attacks after my ex husband's dog walked up and licked the tank......they don't like anything new or anything out of their regular routine. Otherwise, they get all spooked and hurt themselves. Badly some times. Nope - even Joe hasn't see my fish in over a year (I live outside his travel bubble)

I may be selling some off in the next little while, Dave. Keep watching. I have a female Solomon - THE most perfect shaped wild I have ever seen let alone have in my tank. She is a beaut, but she will be very high $$. Top quality though. And maybe a couple of my odd balls - my heckels really need the room to start growing out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Meh, get rid of the Heckels. I know a guy with tank space for them.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

a couple of very bad pics. Gary is going to have to take pictures!!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Meh, get rid of the Heckels. I know a guy with tank space for them.


Pick up more expensive wilds and you are really going to be sleeping in the garage


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to have some for sale soon, Gary. Start counting your pennies - I'm posting the female Solomon for $425.00 and NOT "OBO"!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm going to have some for sale soon, Gary. Start counting your pennies - I'm posting the female Solomon for $425.00 and NOT "OBO"!!!!


Hmm...that blue eye is starting to look pretty attractive then....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Pick up more expensive wilds and you are really going to be sleeping in the garage


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch him Gary. He has been known to flip flop !!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm going to have some for sale soon, Gary. Start counting your pennies - I'm posting the female Solomon for $425.00 and NOT "OBO"!!!!


Oooo. Like to see pic please please please. I will check my kids' piggy banks and start selling more of my stash pile :bigsmile:


----------

